# IELTS vs PTE vs TOEFL iBT



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello,

I need to get an IELTS 8 band to be eligible for 189 and I recently gave my first attempt and missed by 0.5 in Writing and Speaking. My current scores are:
L9 R9 W/S7.5

Now, I know that getting 0.5 extra in W/S is complicated and will need an altogether different level of preparation. Have also heard that DIAC will be accepting TOEFL and PTE Acad scores this month onwards. I am just wondering whether its a tad easier to meet minimum thresholds for TOEFL and PTE compared to 8 in IELTS. I have filed for re-eval already but that will take a while and I am not so hopeful of a +ve change.
Need suggestions from PTE and TOEFL test takers as I need to decide on which exam to take.

The 8 equivalencies for PTE and TOEFL iBT are stated below:

PTE (79 each)
TOEFL(L28 R29 S26 W30)

TIA


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

winXPHE said:


> whatever you do my advice is stay away from iDP IELTS. They are the worst! I am pretty sure you wont get the scores your aiming for with them. stick with British Council


Yeah my attempt 1 was with British Council. But, movement from 7.5 to 8 is pretty complicated and I really do not know where I lack. Have a good enough control over the language and I was really expecting 8 in all the bands. I just hate giving reattempts when I do not have an idea of what I am trying to improve. TOEFL mathematically looks doable but 30 in writing seems pretty tough considering even a single mistake can bring you down. 
Keeping my fingers crossed over the re-eval results and hoping that the examiner shows some mercy there.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

idreamofoz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need to get an IELTS 8 band to be eligible for 189 and I recently gave my first attempt and missed by 0.5 in Writing and Speaking. My current scores are:
> L9 R9 W/S7.5
> ...


Hi

As opposed to IELTS getting a PTE/TOEFL dates is easier, hence quicker turnaround time.

PTE/TOEFL the Speaking is done on the speaker phone on the computer as opposed to a human being in IELTS. PTE Speaking is evaluated by a computer, TOEFL speaking is evaluated by person.

PTE/TOEFL are integrated exams, while in IELTS all sections are distinct.

In TOEFL, 50% of Writing and Speaking questions are integrated hence, doing Speaking/Writing is relatively less cumbersome as compared to IELTS.

80% of Listening and Reading questions are multiple choice in TOEFL.

Lot a TOEFL material is available online, hardly anything available on PTE.

In my opinion, you should give TOEFL a shot.

Good luck.


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi
> 
> As opposed to IELTS getting a PTE/TOEFL dates is easier, hence quicker turnaround time.
> 
> ...


Thanks Cancerian! Is a writing score of 30 in TOEFL gettable? Please consider all my questions relative to IELTS 8 band. Apologies for being too nosy but I am really really confused and need some salvation.:confused2:

TIA


----------



## Nirmal3913 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey TIA
Seems we are in same boat!!

How did you go with these tests?

I just need 5 more points to make it 60 for subclass 189...
I could only make it like 7 in each of IELTS, pretty sure I cant get 8..

Please let me know your findings about these tets :confused2:

Thank you!!
Nirmal




idreamofoz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need to get an IELTS 8 band to be eligible for 189 and I recently gave my first attempt and missed by 0.5 in Writing and Speaking. My current scores are:
> L9 R9 W/S7.5
> ...


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

idreamofoz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need to get an IELTS 8 band to be eligible for 189 and I recently gave my first attempt and missed by 0.5 in Writing and Speaking. My current scores are:
> L9 R9 W/S7.5
> ...


Take PTE, you would be able to achieve what you want. See my signature.


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

My ACS assessment is positive.My husband has also given IELTS score 6 overall.My IELTS score is L-7.5,R-7,W-6.5,S-7,Overall 7.
Is PTE Academic/TOEFL is easy compare to IELTS for score 7.I have given 4-5 attempts for IELTS and everytime they have given me 0.5 less in one or the other section.
Are there any options to apply for EOI and in which subclass(489/189).
How can I get sponsorship for 489 class for australia PR.
Please guide me


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

I havent done TOEFL but I can only recommend PTE over IELTS. Always came up short 0.5 in 1 subject in IELTS to get band 8. Must have done IELTS 4-5 times. Did PTE once and I got the desired scores straightaway.


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi Thomasvo,

Is PTE Academic easy.Can you share some details about that.
Any docs which I can refer.How much time require to prepare.


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

*PTE or Toefl*



Nirmal3913 said:


> Hey TIA
> Seems we are in same boat!!
> 
> How did you go with these tests?
> ...


Hai,

WHICH IS EASIER, TOEFL OR PTE??

I am confused.

Sheeba


----------



## ana2teach (Dec 27, 2014)

*PTE Help Please...*



thomasvo said:


> I havent done TOEFL but I can only recommend PTE over IELTS. Always came up short 0.5 in 1 subject in IELTS to get band 8. Must have done IELTS 4-5 times. Did PTE once and I got the desired scores straightaway.


Dear thomasvo,

I am very impressed with your perfect scores in PTE. I hope I can do the same when I take it on January 15. I need to get 80 and above in all categories so that I can boost up my language points to 20. I lack 10 points to be able to get 60 points so that I can lodge my application. Anyway, I hope you can help me prepare. Please share what preparations did you do prior to your PTE. Thanks and hope to hear from you...


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

dont give toefl because so many issue in result.some time result not received on time without any notice ,some time result on hold,some time administrative review.so dont give toefl.In November my two friends not get result still today.when they call support centertrhen they give same answer your result is on administrative review you have to wait 4-8weeks.

PTE and IELTS is good option.


----------



## billa (Sep 19, 2014)

hi Guys

question, is PTE test result accepted under state sponsorship for #190 subclass? I understand it meet the dept requirement but for states visa requirement all of them said IELTS.

please advise, thanks.


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

billa said:


> hi Guys
> 
> question, is PTE test result accepted under state sponsorship for #190 subclass? I understand it meet the dept requirement but for states visa requirement all of them said IELTS.
> 
> please advise, thanks.


entering the state website which u want to get sponsorship from and read their requirements. Each state has particular details


----------



## billa (Sep 19, 2014)

Huy said:


> entering the state website which u want to get sponsorship from and read their requirements. Each state has particular details


i planning to apply under ACT or NSW but both states website said it only take IELTS result, does that mean PTE not accepted for both state if i were apply through them?


----------



## RogerQ (Jan 12, 2015)

ana2teach said:


> Dear thomasvo,
> 
> I am very impressed with your perfect scores in PTE. I hope I can do the same when I take it on January 15. I need to get 80 and above in all categories so that I can boost up my language points to 20. I lack 10 points to be able to get 60 points so that I can lodge my application. Anyway, I hope you can help me prepare. Please share what preparations did you do prior to your PTE. Thanks and hope to hear from you...


Hi Ana,

All the best for your PTE test. Please do let us know your opinion after you have completed


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

billa said:


> hi Guys
> 
> question, is PTE test result accepted under state sponsorship for #190 subclass? I understand it meet the dept requirement but for states visa requirement all of them said IELTS.
> 
> please advise, thanks.


state is also accepted PTE/ILTS/TOFEL. go for PTE it is best option.


----------



## imranhirani (Jan 12, 2015)

thomasvo said:


> I havent done TOEFL but I can only recommend PTE over IELTS. Always came up short 0.5 in 1 subject in IELTS to get band 8. Must have done IELTS 4-5 times. Did PTE once and I got the desired scores straightaway.


Hello thomasvo - can you please share some details on how you prepared for the PTE test? From what I've gathered, there isn't a lot of material for the PTE test out there. Appreciate your help


----------



## expatoaus (Oct 8, 2014)

I am also struggling hard to get band 7 in all sections. Attempted twice in IELTS and no luck. 
Listening 7.5
Reading 7
Speaking 6
Writing 7

I just wanted to know if anybody who has passed PTE can share some of the preparation material as I am mostly occupied with my one year old baby. Also, if any suggestion , will be most welcome.

Is it really worth trying for PTE? How much time it would require me to prepare, based off their experience?


----------



## expatoaus (Oct 8, 2014)

keyur said:


> state is also accepted PTE/ILTS/TOFEL. go for PTE it is best option.



Hi Keyur,
Which state nomination are you looking for? What is the occupation you have applied?


----------



## NHenry01 (Mar 3, 2015)

Dear all 
ay
I would recommend PTE academic for all candidates based on my personal experience. I was in search of 20 points for English skills and my story goes like this...
IELTS first attempt(2014) : L-9 ; R - 8.5 ; W - 7; S - 7.5
Second attempt(Feb 2015) : L-9 ; R - 8 ; W - 7; S - 8

Having failed to score 8 in writing, I immediately booked for PTE and took the test yesterday, Results are out today and it is as follows: - 
Listening - 90
Reading - 87
Speaking - 90
Writing - 89.

So I can confidently tell you that PTE is useful is getting more marks. 
The fact with PTE is that, preparation materials are hardly available in the net. Please understand the format from the official PTE samples and paid online PTE practice tests, this will help. The other materials used for IELTS preparations does help in overall English improvement too. 
Good luck and all the best. 

Cheers
NHenry


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

hi guys,

i have appeared for IELTS 3 times last year always was short in writing so still i can't claim 10 points for proficient English which i need in order to apply for 189. 

PTE from what i hear seems tense and you need to concentrate under pressure, so it seems that TOEFL could be the best exam for me.

so please i want to take TOEFL test on 28 March 2015. so i have around 3 weeks, is it enough to prepare ? and i would appreciate it if you could suggest for me the best online practice material for the TOEFL exam. 

thanks


----------



## NHenry01 (Mar 3, 2015)

Dear Faris_ksa

You man want to try Pearson PTE academic test once, as I too had the same apprehension about the tests before seeing the results.

Cheers


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

NHenry01 said:


> Dear all
> ay
> I would recommend PTE academic for all candidates based on my personal experience. I was in search of 20 points for English skills and my story goes like this...
> IELTS first attempt(2014) : L-9 ; R - 8.5 ; W - 7; S - 7.5
> ...


Hi Henry

Wonderful score

It's good that you scored high in pte.... where did you do the test? ? Did you get a separate cubicle? ? Was there disturbance from others taking the test? ??

I did in chennai. .. but only scored 65. How was speaking???? Did you talk fast or slowly? ?? I spoke quiet fast thinking that is better... maybe the computer didn't understand. ..hihi


----------



## NHenry01 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks Sheeb

I took the test in Bangalore. Yes it is exactly as you had described it...half cubicles, very noisy and constantly distracted by the sounds from other testers and outside noises too.. and when I finished I was so tired that I thought this test is gone and I don't stand a chance. But the results I got today surprised me. 

However, I did speak a bit slowly and as clearly as possible. Please have a look at some sample tips in PTE online. They definitely help. 

Cheers





Sheeb said:


> Hi Henry
> 
> Wonderful score
> 
> ...


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

NHenry01 said:


> Dear Faris_ksa
> 
> You man want to try Pearson PTE academic test once, as I too had the same apprehension about the tests before seeing the results.
> 
> Cheers


Dear NHenry01,

can you share with us how did you prepared for the PTE test ? this might help me decide which exam to take. i am tired of IELTS & would like to try either TOEFL or PTE - A. 

could you point us to the best online martial for the test.


----------



## NHenry01 (Mar 3, 2015)

Unfortunately there aren't many articles in the net on PTE. Please try the Pearson offline free samples and if you are comfortable you can also try the mock tests they offer which is almost like taking the real exam from the comforts of your home, provided you have a computer and headphone equipment. 

In general, you can still prepare the same way for the essay, as in IELTS, but here in PTE academic you will be typing and not writing. Handwriting was a big drawback that impacted my scores in IELTS. Thank god there is no hand writing in PTE-A.


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

NHenry01 said:


> Thanks Sheeb
> 
> I took the test in Bangalore. Yes it is exactly as you had described it...half cubicles, very noisy and constantly distracted by the sounds from other testers and outside noises too.. and when I finished I was so tired that I thought this test is gone and I don't stand a chance. But the results I got today surprised me.
> 
> ...


Hi Henry

Thanks for the tips...I have already applied for victoria state nomination... for phd they require only 6... While I got 6.5 in ielts academic. (I should have done general) ... iam waiting for the result...God willing it will be positive. ..

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

NHenry01 said:


> Unfortunately there aren't many articles in the net on PTE. Please try the Pearson offline free samples and if you are comfortable you can also try the mock tests they offer which is almost like taking the real exam from the comforts of your home, provided you have a computer and headphone equipment.
> 
> In general, you can still prepare the same way for the essay, as in IELTS, but here in PTE academic you will be typing and not writing. Handwriting was a big drawback that impacted my scores in IELTS. Thank god there is no hand writing in PTE-A.


True that handwriting was a drawback in ielts. .. so to which state are you applying? ?


----------



## edubbulhoes (Oct 20, 2014)

*PTE doubts...*



NHenry01 said:


> Dear all
> ay
> I would recommend PTE academic for all candidates based on my personal experience. I was in search of 20 points for English skills and my story goes like this...
> IELTS first attempt(2014) : L-9 ; R - 8.5 ; W - 7; S - 7.5
> ...


Amazing scores, my friend. You must be proud of yourself.

I took IELTS in Feb, 28th and unfortunately I've got the following results: L-6, R-7,W-6.5,S-6

The format of the listening is something simply frustrating to me. I just can't handle it properly. Keep following the audio in order to fill the gaps with the exact word spoken. On the other hand, I took some TOEFL simulations and I did it amazingly well without even taking notes since it asks you about ideas, information and not the exact word. 

The speaking I was too nervous. I mean, I was sweating extremely uncomfortable and in section 2, I forgot to answer 1 question in the cue card.

The writing I'm pretty sure I wrote great texts on both sections and I'm also pretty sure my handwriting messed up my score. I work with computers all day long and I'm not skilled in writing legible handwriting. (I should have graduated in medicine... Lol)

I began my preparation for TOEFL in a couple days ago when I found this site with people sharing their experiences about english exams and I found that most of people here encourage test takers to go for PTE rather than any other exam, specially IELTS. The good part on changing my mind to go for PTE is the availability. There are many available dates in my city which makes of PTE a very interesting option over IETLS. Another strong point on PTE is the time length of the exam and the fast results delivery. No doubt this is the winner by far. Not have so many materials available is the turn down, what is unfortunate however, through this forum I realized that is perfectly possible to achieve the scores I need in order to claim for the 10 points of English proficiency.

As an experienced PTE tester (at least more than anyone who hasn't take it before.. hehe) maybe could you share with us how did you find the way to prepare to PTE. Only thru the official site? About the test format, is it possible to write notes during the long listening lectures?

I really want to express my appreciation to everyone who spend time here sharing experiences. You rock guys! Together we are stronger!

Ed


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

ed which city? Sao P, Poa, Rio ?? I will take again PTE in Curitiba next week.

Regards!


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*hmmmm*



cancerianlrules said:


> Hi
> 
> As opposed to IELTS getting a PTE/TOEFL dates is easier, hence quicker turnaround time.
> 
> ...



This is an interesting thread .....


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Let me talk about PTE and TOEFL I have sat both ..

If you are a good writer so go for TOEFL because get 27/30 is very difficult.

I found PTE better or easier in reading and listening. TOEFL is harder..

But, in speaking if you are weak, in the TOEFL you will get more points because a human tester will pass your bad pronunciation for example, but the machine will punish you if you have no good oral fluency and pronunciation..


----------



## NHenry01 (Mar 3, 2015)

Dear Ed

To be honest, The preparation I did for IELTS was actually the base for my PTE exams, as I took the PTE test within a week of getting IELTS exam results. I was strongly hoping for 8 in IELTS writing which did not happen and I immediately booked a PTE test. Only after that I tried to understand the PTE format and prepared for the test in 6 days flat. 

The official PTE site gives some sample model tests which helped to understand the intensity and the flow of the real test. Apart from that, other materials in the net like videos, essay writing tips in general reading topics helped me in the overall preparation. I also watched a lot of English News and documentary channels on TV and ate, drank and slept English for 6 days and nights .. he he. 

regards
Naveen


----------



## arksaus (Aug 4, 2014)

Dear Friends,

My first post here...

I needed 20 points in English Language Ability and always missed it in IELTS by 0.5 in Writing...so I had given up my hopes for Oz-immigration...

However I gave Toefl recently and to my surprise, got the following scores yest.- R-30,L-30,S-29,W-30. 

I think I'm eligible to get 20 points correct? Can somebody confirm? Will start the process asap then with ACS and all...

All the best to everybody!!!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

arksaus said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> My first post here...
> 
> ...


yes you can

RESPECT .... great score btw


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

arksaus said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> My first post here...
> 
> ...


Congratulations man, your post is very much encouraging. As i am scheduled for a TOEFL test next week for the first time, i hope i'll get 10 points at least.


----------



## arksaus (Aug 4, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> yes you can
> 
> RESPECT .... great score btw


Thanks....Cheers!! 



Faris_ksa said:


> Congratulations man, your post is very much encouraging. As i am scheduled for a TOEFL test next week for the first time, i hope i'll get 10 points at least.


You will definitely...All the best!!


----------



## gdsrinivasan (Mar 15, 2015)

*PTE speaking details plz.*

Dear PTE Takers, Could you please share your experiences on speaking test..? 

What topics were given... Was it something on the spot or....? Kindly share some details around it.


Many thanks.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

gdsrinivasan said:


> Dear PTE Takers, Could you please share your experiences on speaking test..?
> 
> What topics were given... Was it something on the spot or....? Kindly share some details around it.
> 
> ...


I hope you're familiar with PTE format ? There is no topic in particular for speaking. There are a series of speaking tasks to judge various parameters.


----------



## gdsrinivasan (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks Ramesh.
I am completely new to these and just getting started...

So we have these sections in Speaking and Writing section.

Personal Introduction
Read aloud
Repeat sentence 
Describe image
Re-tell lecture
Answer short question
Summarize written text (one sentence)
Summarize written text (paragraph)
Essay (20mins)


Was wondering if any PTE Takers could share your experiences on the above sections.

Will be very helpful for me/us..
Thanks.


----------



## caaustralia (Oct 28, 2013)

*IELTS TRF validity*

Hi,

Can anybody tell me for what all purposes IELTS result can be used apart from migration assessment.

I plan to study Australian tax from ICAA. I will be moving to Sydney in September this year. My IELTS TRF is valid till July 2015.

I am not aware if I am required to study any courses from the University, IELTS will be required.

Please advice.

Regards,
caaustralia


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

caaustralia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anybody tell me for what all purposes IELTS result can be used apart from migration assessment.
> 
> ...


IELTS Academic will be required by most universities ...... IELTS General is usually useless


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> IELTS Academic will be required by most universities ...... IELTS General is usually useless


What about TOEFL ibt ? is it recognized by Australian Universities or IELTS Academic is the only recognized test for the purpose of study ?

what about if the medium of instruction in my university was in English, will a letter stating this fact from the university be enough to waive the IELTS Academic requirement ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> What about TOEFL ibt ? is it recognized by Australian Universities or IELTS Academic is the only recognized test for the purpose of study ?
> 
> what about if the medium of instruction in my university was in English, will a letter stating this fact from the university be enough to waive the IELTS Academic requirement ?


TOEFL iBT is accepted


Medium of instruction is SOMETIMES accepted


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Example : one university accepted me with medium of instruction, the other insisted on IELTS Academic or TOEFL iBT. Needless to say, the other was more prestigious and had a better ranking


----------



## terrnacearora (Apr 30, 2015)

*Please help*

Hi 

I am Tarun from India. Can anybody please clear my one doubt. Do i need 65 in each PTE Module or overall all 65 to qualify for Australian Skilled Independent 189 VISA or 190.

If anybody from chandigarh India by chance. Please tell me good institution in city to do PTE preparation. 

TIA
Traun


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

terrnacearora said:


> Hi
> 
> I am Tarun from India. Can anybody please clear my one doubt. Do i need 65 in each PTE Module or overall all 65 to qualify for Australian Skilled Independent 189 VISA or 190.
> 
> ...


in each module if you want to claim 10 points for 189/190


----------



## terrnacearora (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks..!!!


----------



## ausbanerj (May 5, 2015)

*PTE -A :: Account creation error*

I got some account creation issue tried for the first time and it says ---


"
Alert!
We’ve found an account in our system that we believe belongs to you. If you know your username and password, please sign in.

Get Sign In Help
Did you forget your username or password? Let us help!

"

Does anybody faced the same issue?

Note: I tried customer service multiple times but nothing fruitful.


----------



## ravish (Jun 15, 2015)

*PTE over IELTS*

Hello all,
Like most of you, I have applied for Australian PR and I am in need of 7 point each in IELTS or 65 in PTE. I had taken IELTS twice and I could score only 6.5 overall. I had absolutely no clue what was I missing. I never really understood how the valuation is done. As most of you suggested, I took PTE-A on 13th june 2015 and waiting for the results. About preparation, I found very less material online and I happened to learn from one of the videos on youtube where one of the PTE trainers said PTE-A test is designed in such a way that you get the score solely based on how accurate and fluent your language is.

I'm not entirely sure whether I would get the required score but I found PTE relatively simpler. I require 65 in each module. Explain the diagram/graph/picture is one part I found a bit challenging and I could not crack all of them with same confidence. Next, repeating the sentence. This was mainly due to the distraction caused by others sitting close to you.

Hope I get the minimum score off the first attempt.


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Prayers from myside*



Faris_ksa said:


> Congratulations man, your post is very much encouraging. As i am scheduled for a TOEFL test next week for the first time, i hope i'll get 10 points at least.


Faris bhae i think we are in same boat , given IELTS twice but fell short of 0.5 last time .Sir i wonder you have worked on your writing , bcs typing accurately and getting 27 is very difficult . I think luck matters alot . I wish The immigration of Australia shows some leniency .

Sir my prayers for you , hope so u achieve WHAT U EXPECT IN TOEFL .

kINDLY GUIDE ME . bcs i am still thinking of IELTS AGAIN .Toefl writing is difficult


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

Kindly some one answer my queries ???? i have given THRICE .......BUT LAST TIME i was left with 0.5 in reading ............Now since PTE DOES not exist in PAKISTAN , iam left with an option of TOEFL ...............nOW PLZ GUIDE ME IS THat easy to score 27/30 IN WRITING . i scored 7 band in last time i gaVE IELTS


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

Jamaloo said:


> Kindly some one answer my queries ???? i have given THRICE .......BUT LAST TIME i was left with 0.5 in reading ............Now since PTE DOES not exist in PAKISTAN , iam left with an option of TOEFL ...............nOW PLZ GUIDE ME IS THat easy to score 27/30 IN WRITING . i scored 7 band in last time i gaVE IELTS


Guys,

Dont loose hope. I cleared my IELTS in 9th attempt courtesy writing module in which I got 6.5 band not twice not thrice but 6 times.

I never lost hope and I kept going. 

Listening 9
Reading 9
Speaking 7.5

But writing... Thanks God .... it reached 7 in the 9th attempt. 

My advice: keep going if you want to achieve something.


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*thanks for Motivation*



ice_cool said:


> Guys,
> 
> Dont loose hope. I cleared my IELTS in 9th attempt courtesy writing module in which I got 6.5 band not twice not thrice but 6 times.
> 
> ...




Ice Cool you have shaken me up and i am highly motivated bu your commnets of keep trying , i will give my best shot this time ............Believe me you have ignited a sense of success in me .I will try again


----------



## ravish (Jun 15, 2015)

*PTE all the way!*

My PTE scores are out.
Glad that I got the minimum required score of 65 for Australian PR 

Listening - 81
Reading - 67
Speaking - 90
Writing - 82

Grammar - 71
Oral fluency - 89
Pronunciation - 90
Spelling - 88
Vocabulary - 87
Written Discourse - 90

Overall score - 79

I had taken IELTS twice before and I could secure only 6.5 both times.
I found PTE relatively simpler and the overall pattern makes a lot of sense when it is the language that .

I would recommend PTE over IELTS for those who haven't taken the language test or have taken IELTS, failed to get the minimum required score and have no clue where to improve.

-
Regards,
Ravish N


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Jamaloo said:


> Faris bhae i think we are in same boat , given IELTS twice but fell short of 0.5 last time .Sir i wonder you have worked on your writing , bcs typing accurately and getting 27 is very difficult . I think luck matters alot . I wish The immigration of Australia shows some leniency .
> 
> Sir my prayers for you , hope so u achieve WHAT U EXPECT IN TOEFL .
> 
> kINDLY GUIDE ME . bcs i am still thinking of IELTS AGAIN .Toefl writing is difficult



Dear Jamaloo, i have tried TOEFL and failed to get the required points in both writing and reading. I don't recommend anyone to go for TOEFL, IELTS seems more achievable. 

and before i failed to clear the writing in 3 IELTS attempts, so i was going to give up after the my 4th English exam with TOEFL which was disappointing for me. 

Luckily i booked PTE-A in may and was successful to get +65 in all. Soon i will be applying for 189 VISA. 

So my recommendation is to go for PTE-A, if it is not possible then go for IELTS and good luck. wish you all the best in your next attempt.


----------



## bonerofalonelyheart (May 12, 2015)

Faris_ksa said:


> Dear Jamaloo, i have tried TOEFL and failed to get the required points in both writing and reading. I don't recommend anyone to go for TOEFL, IELTS seems more achievable.
> 
> and before i failed to clear the writing in 3 IELTS attempts, so i was going to give up after the my 4th English exam with TOEFL which was disappointing for me.
> 
> ...


english exam like slot machines. machines know not you know two languages as whites only one know you smart son. but machines dumb you know? give up on your dreams, never man. never. i mean it. if you have some vb and contact ielts and ask drink with you and settings and connection and help? that help you. they cheat you fair cheat. they no above law other than immigration law they ****. slot machines. dont play you lose everything.


----------



## markand911 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi Ravish,

How much u scored on PTE-A?


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

i wrote PTE thrice.
except the first rest of the times my score is above 65.

but unfortunately my required score is 79 to launch 189.

as most of the members are claiming lack of proper material is one of the cause. could any one provide me with the links to best materials.


----------



## abiisharma (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello, need your support. please


----------



## abiisharma (Oct 11, 2011)

idreamofoz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need to get an IELTS 8 band to be eligible for 189 and I recently gave my first attempt and missed by 0.5 in Writing and Speaking. My current scores are:
> L9 R9 W/S7.5
> ...


Hi idreamofoz, I am also applying for ANZSCO 263111. Can you please have look on my post and advise me. Thanks

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...263111-computer-network-systems-engineer.html


----------



## naqui (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello guys,

I want to share my bad experience with IELTS as I had to sit the exam more than 10 times to achieve a band 8.0 in each of the band but eventually I failed. When my friend advised me to do PTE Academic and said I would get a good score. I took his advice and did the exam without any preparation and was shocked when I got my results.

Over all score = 87

Writing = 82
Reading = 90
Speaking = 90
Listening = 83

So anyone of you out there who is wasting time and money to prepare for IELTS; my advice would be to do PTE Academic.


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

*Hi,I would like to know your experience,did you go with IELTS or PTE later?*



idreamofoz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need to get an IELTS 8 band to be eligible for 189 and I recently gave my first attempt and missed by 0.5 in Writing and Speaking. My current scores are:
> L9 R9 W/S7.5
> ...


 hi I would like to know your experience later,did you go with IELTS or switched to PTE,i am too sailing in a same boat where my I need 8 in IELTS to get 80 pointer for my occupation


----------



## Tirumalsatya (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi,
I need 10 Points for 189. What should be the marks I should get in PTE?

Thanks.


----------



## Tirumalsatya (Jul 22, 2015)

Tirumalsatya said:


> Hi,
> I need 10 Points for 189. What should be the marks I should get in PTE?
> 
> Thanks.


TO answer my question, I found a chart saying 65 on each area is equivalent to Band 7 in IELTS.


----------



## Ashish_Panigrahi (Jun 8, 2015)

naqui said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I want to share my bad experience with IELTS as I had to sit the exam more than 10 times to achieve a band 8.0 in each of the band but eventually I failed. When my friend advised me to do PTE Academic and said I would get a good score. I took his advice and did the exam without any preparation and was shocked when I got my results.
> 
> ...



congrax naqui and all the best...


----------



## Toughguy (Aug 26, 2015)

*Stop wasting Time in IELTS*

Hello Everyone, 

I landed on this forum a few days back while I was contemplating my two failed IELTS attempts. First attempt (British Council - R6.5, W7, S7.5, L8), second attempt (IDP IELTS - R7, W6.5, S9, L8.5). Frankly, I was quite baffled at the results and couldn't figure out what areas to improve. Thankfully, I came across this forum at the right time and just got my PTE Academic results (L83, R70, S77, W81). 

So my advice for all would be, STOP wasting time on IELTS attempts. I got these scores in my first attempt after about a week's preparation. 

Since this forum helped me, I thought it was my duty to give back


----------



## hungngo (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I've taken IELTS 5 times, here are my result.
1st : L6.5 R7 W6 S7
2nd : L6.5 R7 W6.5 S6.5
3rd : L8 R7.5 W6 S7
4th : L7 R7 W6 S7.5
5th : L7.5 R7 W6 S6

I need 7 for all areas. Im applying for 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer. 

Currently, Im very frustrated. I don't know how to improve my writting ... the best score in Writting was 6.5. Speaking test is very inaccurate, I got 7.5 then the last one was only 6 

Thank you all for your advice, I will take PTE-A next week

@ravish : thank you for your info, it was a great help


----------



## ashishjindal76 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello Guys,

Can anyone share your experiences with PTE academic Listening and Reading sections. While practising I feel that the time is too short or the spoken speed is too fast to make notes. It would be great help if one could share their preparation procedure or tips finish the test on time. I am preparing from Macmillan Book

Thanks


----------



## bonerofalonelyheart (May 12, 2015)

For listening:
1. Read the questions and try to guess answers even before you listen. Most of them would be places, names, time, dates, objects and actions. 
2. Now listen to audio carefully. Listen again. 
3. Listen for the third time and take notes of only the answers. 
4. With enough practice you'll get used to listening and reduce the three times listening to twice and finally to one. 

- will seem hard at first but there's no shortcut for that. 

For ex. You don't study your entire life and suddenly you are required to be a lawyer to marry a beautiful woman. Can't study overnight and score her.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi all,

After going through this thread, it seems like most ppl have tried IELTS a few times and then opted for PTE-A to achieve their desired results. Your IELTS preparation would have also helped in scoring well in PTE-A to some extent. My question is, I just completed by ACS and about to start preparing for one of the english exams. Considering that this is my first english exam and haven't started my preparations, can any1 suggest if I can prepare in 2 weeks (3-4 hrs each day) and clear PTE-A? (I require 10 points.)


----------



## sonivEX (Sep 30, 2015)

bonerofalonelyheart said:


> For ex. You don't study your entire life and suddenly you are required to be a lawyer to marry a beautiful woman. Can't study overnight and score her.


Best analogy EVER!


----------



## Bimz (Oct 8, 2015)

prasannakp84 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After going through this thread, it seems like most ppl have tried IELTS a few times and then opted for PTE-A to achieve their desired results. Your IELTS preparation would have also helped in scoring well in PTE-A to some extent. My question is, I just completed by ACS and about to start preparing for one of the english exams. Considering that this is my first english exam and haven't started my preparations, can any1 suggest if I can prepare in 2 weeks (3-4 hrs each day) and clear PTE-A? (I require 10 points.)



Yes pal, you can clear it if ypu prepare seriously and get good enough score to rake in more than 10 points as well. 

The key would be persistent practice, plus I would recommend you to buy the silver pack practice tests from their site. Those would not only help you get a hang of the format and clear out any hesitation or nervousness but also gauge your level before exam. Keep it.close to exam but practice really well before taking them as the practice test is for one time use only.

You might score a little less in practice at times but as long as you find your self in winning bracket of marks, go all guns firing with full confidence in exam, because in the end, how you respond actually in live exam determines the results. But make sure when you take the practice exams, you take it with same seriousness as it's real one 


Also, don't try any accents in speaking . Just keep it simple and fluent.

Cheers!


----------



## Bimz (Oct 8, 2015)

Bimz said:


> prasannakp84 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Also, check out the tutorial videos on YouTube from these users.. One of them is from official pte guys


One is EK English

Other is PearsonPTE

Would recommend not to dwell too much into the Internet stuff and instead, focus on getting basic understanding of technique and then get on with practice directly to test, and make sure you have your basics right


----------



## bonerofalonelyheart (May 12, 2015)

Bimz said:


> Yes pal, you can clear it if ypu prepare seriously and get good enough score to rake in more than 10 points as well.
> 
> The key would be persistent practice, plus I would recommend you to buy the silver pack practice tests from their site. Those would not only help you get a hang of the format and clear out any hesitation or nervousness but also gauge your level before exam. Keep it.close to exam but practice really well before taking them as the practice test is for one time use only.
> 
> ...



TIP 2: 
Also imagine ielts people as monkeys. Yes you heard me. Provide the monkeys what they want. 

For ex: if the monkey want a banana, provide a banana. Not a ripe banana, raw banana, Apple, orange or anything else. 

What I mean is that read the rules properly. Memorize them. Play by the rules.


----------



## Bimz (Oct 8, 2015)

bonerofalonelyheart said:


> Bimz said:
> 
> 
> > Yes pal, you can clear it if ypu prepare seriously and get good enough score to rake in more than 10 points as well.
> ...


Apologies if I gave an.impression that I'm talking about ielts. this was totally about PTE. and all these tips would work only if you have good understanding of English and IELTS only made you wonder about what really went wrong suddenly with your knowledge of the language!!

The tips just help you grapple with the rapid fire rounds that PTE seems like.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

*Thanks*



Bimz said:


> Apologies if I gave an.impression that I'm talking about ielts. this was totally about PTE. and all these tips would work only if you have good understanding of English and IELTS only made you wonder about what really went wrong suddenly with your knowledge of the language!!
> 
> The tips just help you grapple with the rapid fire rounds that PTE seems like.


Thanks for the tips guys  Will start my preparations from today :boxing:


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

My experience with all 3 of them
*TOEFL ibt *– Compared to rest of the two the format of delivering the answer is bit confusing. I found the scoring system very fair, but unfortunately the required score (equivalent IELTS) for TOEFL is on the higher side.

*IELTS General* – In one word this is viral. This one is easiest compared to rest two. The scoring is very unpredictable because it’s viral.

*PTE Academic *- I have a different perception with this one. People mostly choose it because of the easy availably as compared to IELTS (as per my philosophy). Compared to the IELTS the format and the content. This one is difficult, obviously it should be because it’s Academic. The writing section scoring is crap. Just use connecting words when you are changing paragraph and make sure it is a 5 paragraph essay without much spelling mistake. Apart from scanning the connecting words in the body paragraph the scoring computer does nothing. If the essay is about a cow and in body paragraph I write about dog with good intro and conclusion + connecting word you get a required score. I found the reading comparatively tough (but it’s just me)


----------



## _khaled_ (Aug 31, 2015)

*just took IELTS again with IDP*

last month, I sat IELTS with British Council. And, scored: R-9,L-7.5,W-6.5,S-6.5 (overall: 7.5). 

At that time I didn't know about this thread or about PTE-A exam, so took IELTS again with IDP. The exam was a couple of days back. I tried to differentiate the venue too. While I took BC at Dhaka (capital), I have taken IDP one at a town with the lowest candidate.

Reading part was relatively easier (~5%) than my BC one. The writing topic was similar.

But, what struck most candidates there was the listening part. The first part was a lady talking to a counter-person. And, the lady was talking, definitely, in thick NewZealand-ish accent like "frind"(friend), "in" while spelling "N" etc. While I accidentally knew some of that accent, definitely most candidates there were not. Some of them were devastated without knowing what had hit them.

Let's see what I get this time. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

*IELTS Cancellation - Refund*

Hi guys,

I am planning to cancel IELTS & book PTE-A exam since dates are easily available. Has anyone canceled IELTS exam before 5 weeks of exam date and received the refund? I would like to know what is the cancellation reason given by you.


----------



## Bimz (Oct 8, 2015)

prasannakp84 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am planning to cancel IELTS & book PTE-A exam since dates are easily available. Has anyone canceled IELTS exam before 5 weeks of exam date and received the refund? I would like to know what is the cancellation reason given by you.


Hi Prasannakp,

Yes, it is definitely a wise idea. 
Infact, I cancelled my exam well before 1 month of my exam date. Although, they deducted the admin fee, which is mentioned at their website, but I received rest of the fees as refund.

Another thing, I speed posted them the chalan copy and application to cancel my enrolment as the Indian bc website had no mention whatsoever of emailing them scanned copies instead. But when I didn't receive any communications, and rang them, they advised to email the application n supporting payment receipt for faster processing.

And, I got a call from their administration team saying they would cancel but need supporting reasons for my cancellation request. To this I retorted quoting their rule that if we cancel before 1 month from exam date, their international website clearly states, barring the admin fee, the rest would be refunded. The guy checked with his boss there and then on phone and apologised for his lack of knowledge about info and said it would be partially refunded, that's minus admin fee. 
So make sure you do it real quick, and don't get bogged down by any such call. Keep your facts straight and Pte would definitely get you through! 

All the best pal!


----------



## Bimz (Oct 8, 2015)

Basically, you don't need to clarify why you're cancelling. Just make sure your request reaches them before 30/31 days and that should get you good refund as well. 
And if file the request within 30 days of exam, then of course, full fee would be deducted. So better sit the exam instead, if that's the case.


----------



## Bimz (Oct 8, 2015)

_khaled_ said:


> last month, I sat IELTS with British Council. And, scored: R-9,L-7.5,W-6.5,S-6.5 (overall: 7.5).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the best! I hope you clear it for 7 this time!


----------



## adam519 (Nov 9, 2015)

*adam*

i took ilets 3 times and i got over 8 in all but writing. i am stuck with 7.5. i tried to take PTE but as the test was easier their score was awful. i got 82 listening vs 9 in ilets. i got 70 in reading vs 8.5 ilets, 77 speaking vs 9 in ilets and 52 in writing vs 7.5 in ilets. PTE used to be easy but now that they have established a reputation they are doing the same like ilets to get people take the test several times. also i would like to point out how awful their customer service is as i tried to get a re score and they simply said i cannot because i am applying for immigration. so watch out and i would not recommended it.


----------



## KG1234 (Jul 29, 2015)

thomasvo said:


> I havent done TOEFL but I can only recommend PTE over IELTS. Always came up short 0.5 in 1 subject in IELTS to get band 8. Must have done IELTS 4-5 times. Did PTE once and I got the desired scores straightaway.


Thank you very much for your advice.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

bonerofalonelyheart said:


> TIP 2:
> Also imagine ielts people as monkeys. Yes you heard me. Provide the monkeys what they want.
> 
> For ex: if the monkey want a banana, provide a banana. Not a ripe banana, raw banana, Apple, orange or anything else.
> ...


Unfortunately, these monkeys want money. Hard earned money!!!


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes. I want but I dont find PM option on your profile. Can you please send me PM?


----------



## TakinDecent (Apr 3, 2015)

adam519 said:


> i took ilets 3 times and i got over 8 in all but writing. i am stuck with 7.5. i tried to take PTE but as the test was easier their score was awful. i got 82 listening vs 9 in ilets. i got 70 in reading vs 8.5 ilets, 77 speaking vs 9 in ilets and 52 in writing vs 7.5 in ilets. PTE used to be easy but now that they have established a reputation they are doing the same like ilets to get people take the test several times. also i would like to point out how awful their customer service is as i tried to get a re score and they simply said i cannot because i am applying for immigration. so watch out and i would not recommended it.



The issue with PTE is that a software scores everything and hence there is no human discretion if you don't answer exactly like it's expected you will lose marks. I recommend people to buy at least one practice test to see what are the areas they need to focus on. 

Also, when registering for it don't mention that you are applying for australian immigration. You can later on send the report for the DIBP if you like the score you get and you can ask for re scoring.


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

TakinDecent said:


> The issue with PTE is that a software scores everything and hence there is no human discretion if you don't answer exactly like it's expected you will lose marks. I recommend people to buy at least one practice test to see what are the areas they need to focus on.
> 
> Also, when registering for it don't mention that you are applying for australian immigration. You can later on send the report for the DIBP if you like the score you get and you can ask for re scoring.


Will it allow to go to next step without selecting the purpose of exam? And how we will be able to send the report to DIBP if we don't select this option at the time of scheduling the exam?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

pras07 said:


> Will it allow to go to next step without selecting the purpose of exam? And how we will be able to send the report to DIBP if we don't select this option at the time of scheduling the exam?


Write anything in purpose of exam - it doesnt matters at all

sending report to DIBP - yes you can send it later also, i send report to DIBP 54 days after result was published


----------



## ayman24121983 (May 20, 2014)

Appreciating your efforts, guys.
really the comments are valuable to decide which direction i will path.

Best of luck for All.


----------



## godspeed4476 (May 4, 2016)

adam519 said:


> i took ilets 3 times and i got over 8 in all but writing. i am stuck with 7.5. i tried to take PTE but as the test was easier their score was awful. i got 82 listening vs 9 in ilets. i got 70 in reading vs 8.5 ilets, 77 speaking vs 9 in ilets and 52 in writing vs 7.5 in ilets. PTE used to be easy but now that they have established a reputation they are doing the same like ilets to get people take the test several times. also i would like to point out how awful their customer service is as i tried to get a re score and they simply said i cannot because i am applying for immigration. so watch out and i would not recommended it.


I was contemplating taking the PTE test too, and i took a shot at some sample questions across all sections. I was also a bit surprised with the listening section, the listening section seems to be a tad bit difficult as compared to IELTS. The lecture section in particular was difficult because sometimes, the information provided in pictures was sometimes irrelevant to the actual lecture given (judging by the answer key)

I had given IELTS in 2008, when i applied for my MBA, scored 8 in listening,reading and speaking, 7.5 in writing. This was for academic version, i would only imagine, the general reading, writing and listening would be a bit easier.

I am aiming to get proficient section, and by the initial looks of it, PTE seems to be difficult for that. Would take a few more tests and make a final decision.


----------



## ranbirsingh (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello everyone , i am new to this whole procedure for applying PR. Is their any possibility, if a person is not getting 7 each in pte/ielts then can two separate test results of PTE / IELTS fulfilll the reqiurement.
For Clearity, I have got 64 in reading in 1st attempt but scored 67 in 2nd attempt whereas in listening was 63, please guide me if they can accept two result cards ?


----------



## animeshparial (Jun 3, 2016)

idreamofoz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need to get an IELTS 8 band to be eligible for 189 and I recently gave my first attempt and missed by 0.5 in Writing and Speaking. My current scores are:
> L9 R9 W/S7.5
> ...


perfect thanks


----------



## DeepsSh (Aug 21, 2016)

True, even I feel PTE is easier than IELTS as their 0.5 less thing KILLS...
my IELTS score was L-8,R-9,W-7.5,S-8...but see that 0.5 in writing made my dreams shattered...
again I don't want to reattempt as I know I did my best and I cant do any better next time. So went for PTE and got 9 or above 9 in all components. 

So guys PTE is better for sure.


----------



## MileSugare (Aug 8, 2016)

I am preparing for the TOEFL test and i was wondering if anyone can recommend online material for preparation or something like that. Thanks


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

subscribing to this thread.

my ielts scores are :

L(7), R(7), W(7.5), S(8), Overall (7.5)


im gonna try pte A , next month


----------



## XyphDryne (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi commie_rick,

I am in a very fimilar situation with nearly the same IELTS results, too. Did you already receive your PTE results? I´m dying to know. Hope your were successful! Have a good one.


----------



## varun3058 (Mar 9, 2016)

I got my IELTS Results yesterday, and IDP gave me a 5.5 in Writing, 6 in Reading,6.5 in Listening and 7.5 in Speaking. I am going to apply for an assessment from Engineers Australia, if i file an appeal with the idp to increase my score in writing from 5.5 to 6, i will be able to start the skill assessment from EA, after the assessment gets completed from EA, can i give PTE to claim my points on Language with the DIPB after EOI, will DIBP accept my scores of PTE? It seems to me that i can do better in PTE as compared to IELTS, if i retake the test. Kindly suggest.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

For EA, ielts can be considered to get your skills assessed. Once it is through you can sure take PTE and increase your points.

No issues for DIBP.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## tidbits (Jul 15, 2016)

I recently appeared for both IELTS General (Middle East center) and PTE Academic (mumbai chakala). Rest assured I practised a lot before attending both types of exams. In terms of scores, I scored much higher in IELTS than on PTE

Here is my take on these tests:

1. Firstly, the test center in Mumbai is not ideal for taking the PTE test. I had 8 other students taking the test at the same time. The issue was for the speaking part of the test, everyone spoke at the same time. There were some students who spoke really loud and the test supervisor was not bothered. This definitely impacted my concentration and hence my speaking score (which was ranked lowest)

2. Secondly, the time pressure in PTE Academic is definitely higher than in IELTS. If you choose PTE, then do familiarize yourself with the format of the test and practice with a timer on.

3. Thirdly, the types of questions in PTE are more diverse than in IELTS. The type of question switches without an intimation 

4. There is no way you can go back and check your answers in PTE.

5. Lastly, I asked IELTS to re-evaluate my score. They took about 10-11 weeks to provide me an update but I got a positive remarking.


----------



## AliceR (Jan 18, 2017)

Just subscribing to this!

Got my iELTS marks last week - R (9), S (9), L (9), W (7) - I need to get 8 in each so I can get the maximum points for my visa.

Writing is the one section I worked on before the test (I am a native English speaker) so I am confused and frustrated by my writing score. I am going to sit PTE-A now I think as the writing seems to be easier on that.


----------



## 1419025 (Feb 18, 2017)

My current IELTS mark is (L) 7.5, (R) 7.5, (W) 6.5, (S) 8.5. I am quite comfortable with the speaking but wondering what I can do with the writing section. I am aiming to target aiming for Superior but would still be okay with Proficient. 

1) Would writing more help or should I stick to 300 words?
2) What are they looking for in 8.0 writing band?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

s_tjing said:


> My current IELTS mark is (L) 7.5, (R) 7.5, (W) 6.5, (S) 8.5. I am quite comfortable with the speaking but wondering what I can do with the writing section. I am aiming to target aiming for Superior but would still be okay with Proficient.
> 
> 1) Would writing more help or should I stick to 300 words?
> 2) What are they looking for in 8.0 writing band?


Try PTE. Writing is much easier in PTE than IELTS. I scored 9 on PTE while my writing on IELTS was 6.5 max.


----------



## 1419025 (Feb 18, 2017)

Already booked my next IELTS examination. I saw PTE reading component and attempted with pretty bad score. Want to give IELTS one more attempt and if it is terrible, then I will book a PTE exam. 

Any tips on IELTS?

And hope you will receive the invitation something this month .


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

s_tjing said:


> Already booked my next IELTS examination. I saw PTE reading component and attempted with pretty bad score. Want to give IELTS one more attempt and if it is terrible, then I will book a PTE exam.
> 
> Any tips on IELTS?
> 
> And hope you will receive the invitation something this month .


Thanks. Can't help you with IELTS much, I hate that test anyway. Once you take PTE, you won't regret it. Plus you need some familiarity with PTE, but it is the way to go. With your such good IELTS score, a little practice and you will ace 7+ in PTE easily if not 8+.


----------



## 1419025 (Feb 18, 2017)

Okay, finger's cross my IELTS will get to the 7+ range if not, it will be an appointment with PTE.


----------



## theNovice (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi friends, thought I would my experience in increasing ielts score. I was missing target of 7 for speaking in my mock tests and also in my first attempt. And I was sure I am not going anywhere with these scores.

These are the things I did.
1. My classroom training gave me a good foundation, but it was not enough to get me 7+ in writing and Speaking. These are the sections where most people find it tough.
2. Read and practise the lessons in this website ieltslizdotcom. It helped me immensely in increasing my writing skills and instructor explains minute details so well. Give it a try!! you won't be disappointed.
3. Next source is ieltsdotallearsenglishdotcom. This one is a killer when it comes to speaking section, they also have Youtube channel and podcast channel. 
4. For speaking practise, download a good simulator where you can mock the speaking test. You can record your exam and replay it to see where you are finding it difficult.
5. Nothing can beat practise... practise and practise again.

The result, I got 7 in both Speaking and Writing. All the best!!!


----------



## mikrami (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have taken both IELTS and PTE-A, one attemp at each. My scores were as below-
IELTS: R:9, S:8.5, L:7.5, W:6.5
PTE-A: R:90, S:90, L:90, W:90

In my opinion, scoring wise PTE-A is better however, the IELTS exam format is much relaxed.
When I say relaxed, in IELTS exam for speaking you are basically interviewed or if I can rightly say it is a regular conversation with an examiner which did put me at ease and was over in 20 minutes.
Whereas, PTE has an array of various question formats to tread through but, this is what makes scoring better.
In my opinion, scoring is what matters end of the day and I advise PTE-A.

Cheers!


----------



## mikrami (Jul 9, 2014)

s_tjing said:


> My current IELTS mark is (L) 7.5, (R) 7.5, (W) 6.5, (S) 8.5. I am quite comfortable with the speaking but wondering what I can do with the writing section. I am aiming to target aiming for Superior but would still be okay with Proficient.
> 
> 1) Would writing more help or should I stick to 300 words?
> 2) What are they looking for in 8.0 writing band?


Buddy, mine was the same case.
Shift focus to PTE-A, you will be surprised that scoring is easier.
All the best!


----------



## stephan.modest (Mar 8, 2017)

In this answer I will outline why I am convinced, that the PTE is much easier than IELTS and why everyone attempting to receive “superior” English results in an English proficiency test should ***stay away*** from ***IELTS ***and go for ***PTE instead***.

I am a non-native English speaker who will be migrating to Australia permanently, and I was in desperate need to proof superior English to get 20 points for my skilled independent visa. My first choice was the IELTS exam.
About my language background: I lived in New Zealand for a year, did an exchange semester in California and, by the time of sitting IELTS, had been living in Australia for about one and a half years. So I considered myself a fairly good user of the English language. However, I failed the IELTS test consistently, here are my results:

**Test 1 - 30.07.2016: Overall 8.0** / Listening 9 / Reading 8 / Writing 7 / Speaking 7.5
**Test 2 - 20.08.2016: Overall 8.5** / Listening 8.5 / Reading 9 / Writing 7 / Speaking 8.5
**Test 3 - 21.01.2017: Overall 8** / Listening 8 / Reading 8.5 / Writing 7 / Speaking 9

After my second test, I prepared extensively just for the writing part, wrote about 3–4 essays and 5–6 personal letter every day for around two months and even had ***two private IELTS tutors*** who gave me feedback and individualized tips for improving. When I finally received my scores I was completely taken aback, having receive 7.0 yet another time without any improvement whatsoever. My speaking had improved to 9.0 though which was just as surprising and made me all the more wonder how this was even possible.


After becoming really frustrated and almost giving up on the idea of sitting another test I revised the website of the DIBP again and discovered, that I could also take the PTE test to prove the same superior capabilities. I did a little background research on the PTE and found out that many people who had failed IELTS scored excellent in PTE, particularly in the Writing part of the test.
I prepared myself for about two weeks, familiarizing myself with the exam format and scoring criteria, did two scored practice tests and last week sat the actual exam. Here are my scores, including those for the two mock tests:

**Scored Practice Test A (25.02.2017): Overall 79**
Listening 86 / Reading 78 / Speaking 71 / Writing 87

**Scored Practice Test B (28.02.2017): Overall**** 79**
Listening 85 / Reading 75 / Speaking 75 / Writing 81

**PTE Academic (03.03.2017): Overall 90**
Listening 88 / Reading 90 / Speaking 90 / Writing 90

I received my results for the scored practice test about 3–4 hours after the test and my exam results the ***next morning*** after the test, at ***6.52am*** I received a mail notifying me of the availability of exam results, how fast is that!!!


I was also quite surprised that I had scored that high in the actual test, as I had made quite a few mistakes on the exam which include:
* Not repeating a few words in the ***Repeat sentence*** section in two occasions
* Selecting only 1 answer in the listening ***Multiple choice multiple answers***
* Not understanding one word in the ***Fill in blanks*** section
* Not understanding/writing 2 words in the ***Write from Dictation*** section
* Constantly still speaking and not finishing my sentence when the microphone turns of in the ***Describe Image*** and ***Re-tell Lecture*** sections

So apparently, **unlike the IELTS Test**, you can still receive full scores even if you make a few mistakes !!!
And apparently the actual exam was being assessed with a much higher score than the scored practice tests, otherwise how could I have ***improved ******my Oral Fluency and Pronunciation (among other things) from 68 and 76 to 90 and 90 in just 5 days ??***
If anyone has questions regarding my scores or the two exams please feel free to contact me, but there is plenty of material online to download, as well as on Youtube, that helps you to prepare adequately for the academic exam.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

I want to keep this brief and useful and share with you what I wish I had known. If you don't believe any of this, fine I don't care. Don't ruin it for the people that are wise enough to believe the truth. Thanks. TL DR at the end. 

This is for Australia and their standards, if you are looking into anything else then consider these just extra info (not sure about what you need or how yours works).

About me: I've got exceptional English skills. Even compared to native speakers. Why? Not only do I speak the language with complete fluency, I cherish my English knowledge and have honed it for the better part of the past 30 years every chance I could. Add to that that in my late teens and early 20s thanks to my hobbies I spent a lot of time in front of a microphone and learned how to speak in a clear an concise way under the pressure of being evaluated observed and critiqued (so stage, radio, tv etc. you name it),a lot of this done in English. If you don't believe me fine consider me a troll on the Internet and keep moving. If you do however, the bad news is that if anyone could have confidence going into a language exam it is I. The only thing that isn't that strong is spelling. I'd call it better than average. I would assume I spell about as well as any "average" English speaker with a master's degree in some random field. No better, no worse. 

I needed a "superior English" score, and I've taken IELTs Toefl iBT and PTE-A as well, and here is my experience:

IELTS Academic: it's an antiquated incorrect and more likely than not corrupt system of testing. They pretend to be very strict with their rules and processes, but the fact that you are only allowed to write by hand and in pencil tells me a whole lot about them. 3 years ago I took a "let's gauge how these work" test with them and I got 9.0 on 3 modules and 7.5 on writing. Then this summer I was tutored / prepped by one of their teachers (the gentleman is professor in either Oxford or Cambridge, an English literature professor none the less...) he teaches the official prep courses for them. When I was submitting essays to him as practice he said that my essays are what he expects people to produce if they want top marks in his courses. I felt ready. I went in, again I got 7.5 on writing (and 9.0 on other modules). IELTs is a sham. It's a crapshoot at best. It is unprofessional (they couldn't start the listening module, as they had forgotten to do a sound check etc.) I spoke to the person on the phone running their operations in the country I lived and agreed with them that it's best I go take another test, as they are incapable of properly assessing someones knowledge of English, or proper follow up: you are barred from checking your exam etc. You can ask for a reassessment where they just won't give you a higher score. I thought at first that in the first exam I got a 7.5 because I wrote a silly opinion on an important policital topic, but it turns out I was more likely than not wrong: Hanlon's razor. Results take forever to come through (3 weeks?), and like I said have little to do with your knowledge of the English language. Good luck if you have no other option. And you'll need it because Lord knows that's what your result will hinge on. The reading in my second exam was excruciatingly hard, they were using about 10 different ancient tribal names to describe intertribal relations and just looking back to which name was which tribe was a lot more difficult. If it were simple like "Mongols, Huns, Mohawks" whatever, names that were familiar it would've been a lot less stressful yet still gauge how well you grasp the English language. Your ability to identify and differentiate between tribe names that have a "click" sound in them as next to nothing to do with your English, yet that is what they expected of us. Also: they screwed up, they couldn't start the tape recorder, and when I complained even the British Council head of country admitted that I am better off doing a different exam, and boy was she right!!

TOEFL iBT: this is a much more fair system. You use computers like you would in the 20th century (let alone 21st!). The accents in the audios are much more consistent and easier to grasp, the results come slow (2 weeks-ish) but much more fair. Also you don't get the feeling they are trying to make it intentionally difficult. They are trying to gauge your abilities and they do a fairly good job. BUT: the results needed for Superior English language are very high (you need a max score in writing). You can get 30 for each of the 4 modules, with a requirement of 30 in writing. I got 28 in writing and max in other modules so overall 118/120 but still wasn't enough. Their official online tests are fairly useful and they consistently under-call your results, which means if you get the score you need during the online tests, you're likely to score higher in the real thing. Sort of a buffer, which I liked a lot. I thought it was very fair. 

Pearson's PTE-A: 
This to me seemed by far the most professional and well organized exam, and the only one where it's pretty much impossible to cheat and play with your identity (I am sure IELTS is pretty easy to fool, TOEFL isn't impossible, but PTA...): they ID you by your veins and if you can fake that, then more power to you, but if someone checks in retrospect, it'll be a difficult one to pull off, even twins couldn't jump in for each other. Their method is much more simple, fair, objective and easier to prepare for. I cannot recommend the official trial test, get the biggest package available (the one with 3 tests in it) they too consistently under-call your tests results. They didn't make the exam too easy as one question (part of a type where 99.99% of the time 2 answers are correct) 3 answers were correct... and also one of the questions actually didn't have a correct answer and I filed an official complaint after the test as per instructions. Anyway I took the test Friday from 2pm to 5pm, and by noon Saturday I had my results: 90/90/90/90. Obviously I was super happy with it.

Even if you are computer illiterate it's easier to learn how to type with some efficiency then it is to prepare for IELTS writing. It'll take you less time. Professional blind typing can be learned in a matter of month or two if you are dedicated, and if you learn that it will give you an edge on the language exam results: you can type down what is said in the lectures verbatim (I do that I type lightning fast) and then just go through them and summarize them etc, it's very modern, very professional and unless you like to suffer and pay for no good reason choose PTE-A. Not IELTS. 

*TL DR*
Take PTE-A, the others are iffy. TOEFL isn't bad, but PTE-A is much better. IELTS is a travesty and a joke. It's 2018.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

I missed a word on PTE, it should have been:

" I cannot recommend the official trial test ENOUGH"... get the biggest package you can.


----------

